# Cambiar a un Cuadro tijera de 120mm por una de 100 mm



## Mtb02 (Mar 25, 2010)

Amigos, ustedes que conocen mas de este tema, creen que sea posible cambiarle a una bicicleta que trae una tijera de 120 mm por una tijera de 100 mm de recorrido ?

La bicicleta en si es una Santa Cruz http://www.santacruzbicycles.com/juliana/#gallery.php según mi poco inglés que entiendo, dice que al cuadro se le puede montar una tijera de 100 mm ó 120 mm, pero no estoy muy segura.

creen que pueda afectar en algo el rendimiento?

Gracias anticipadas por sus respuestas !!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Si, si le puedes poner una de 100 segun SCB.

En que afectaria?...la reduccion en altura de dos centimetros pondra el angulo de direcciòn 1 grado mas vertical, esto hara de la bici un poco mas nerviosa a altas velocidades, pero sera mejor (relativamente por que ya de por si tienen un angulo de direccion muy vertical) en bajas velocidades. En teoria subira mejor, ya que tendras un frente mas bajo, asì como un tubo de asiento tambien mas vertical.

Donde se compromete? tal vez en las bajadas ràpidas y sobre todo en terreno muy vertical. Que tanto? es posible que no mucho por que la bici de por si no esta pensada ni tiene una geometria adecuada para esas condiciones.

Ahora bien, si te quedo muy alta de la altura conocida como "standover", creo que es posible que ganes un cm, lo cual no se me hace mucho. Pero, si lo que quieres es bajar es la altura del manubrio puedes hacerlo cambiando el manubrio por uno plano, o quitando spacers debajo de la potencia.


----------



## Mtb02 (Mar 25, 2010)

Gracias Ritopc por tu tiempo, pues lo que deseo es bajarle altura al tipo standover pero no porque me quede grande sino por comodidad


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Pues si, desafortunadamente no creo que logres ganar mas de 1cm; para ganarle dos o tres tendrias que irte como a 80mm en la horquilla lo cual ya no lo veo viable.

Ahora si que para bajarle mas, solo cambiando de cuadro... pero veo dificil que encuentres un cuadro mas bajo que el juliana... su standover es impresionante.

Ahora bien, cuando sientes que es muy alta tu bici? me imagino que es al momento de hacer descensos pues es el unico momento en que uno corre el riesgo de desmontar. Haz probado bajar el asiento en descensos? cuanto mides?


----------



## Mtb02 (Mar 25, 2010)

ritopc said:


> Pues si, desafortunadamente no creo que logres ganar mas de 1cm; para ganarle dos o tres tendrias que irte como a 80mm en la horquilla lo cual ya no lo veo viable.
> 
> Ahora si que para bajarle mas, solo cambiando de cuadro... pero veo dificil que encuentres un cuadro mas bajo que el juliana... su standover es impresionante.
> 
> Ahora bien, cuando sientes que es muy alta tu bici? me imagino que es al momento de hacer descensos pues es el unico momento en que uno corre el riesgo de desmontar. Haz probado bajar el asiento en descensos? cuanto mides?


Hola Ritopc, mi bicicicleta esta nuevecita, es mas ni siquiera la he estrenado, solo la sentí un poco altita en el sentido de que al desmontar puedo caer hacia adelante (cosa que nunca me hapasado) y perder mi virginidad jajajajaja, no te creas, es en si golpearme, la Juliana está impresionante, no pesa casi nada y su costo fué mas bajo que una bicicleta más comercial que hay en el país.

Y como en mis planes desde antes que llegara estaba el cambiarle la tijera por una de bloqueo remoto, (claro no ahorita ya ya ) pero si mas adelantito, asi ke pensé en cambiarla por una de 100 mm para bajarla.

eso que mencionas de bajarle el sillín es un tip que ya habia usado antes cuando tenia una de caballero y eso me daba mayor seguridad.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Pues solo queda probarla en el monte y ver realmente si crees que esta alta o no. Yo como recomendaciòn no buscaria una horquilla con bloqueo... la razon? simple, las bicis suben mejor cuando tienen traccion, y tienen mejor traccion cuando su suspension esta activa, no bloqueda. Te lo dice alguien que sube mucho (600 metros verticales por rodada) y con gran recorrido siempre activo (170mm). En los lugares tecnicos sube uno mas ràpido que los que llevan horquilla o suspensiones bloqueadas en bicis ligeras. 

Pero bueno, para todo hay gustos y a lo mejor a ti te acomoda.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

ritopc said:


> Pues si, desafortunadamente no creo que logres ganar mas de 1cm; para ganarle dos o tres tendrias que irte como a 80mm en la horquilla lo cual ya no lo veo viable.
> 
> Ahora si que para bajarle mas, solo cambiando de cuadro... pero veo dificil que encuentres un cuadro mas bajo que el juliana... su standover es impresionante.
> 
> Ahora bien, cuando sientes que es muy alta tu bici? me imagino que es al momento de hacer descensos pues es el unico momento en que uno corre el riesgo de desmontar. Haz probado bajar el asiento en descensos? cuanto mides?


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mi estimado Ritopc , tienes toda la razón , bajarle a la Juliana el standover está muy difícil , el cuadro Juliana de Mtb 02 es el extra small el cual tiene un standover que seguramente es el mas bajo que hay en una bici de doble suspensión.

Mi estimada Mtb02 , el cuadro Juliana extra small tiene un standover muy bajo , ese cuadro está pensado en damas de entre 1.42 a 1.52 mts. de estatura .

Puedes cambiar por una horquilla de menor recorrido lo cual sería un gasto infructuoso según mi parecer , poner uno de 100 no va a bajar en casi nada el standover y si le vas a perder en el manejo en velocidad , terreno técnico y bajadas , tal como dice ritopc que sabe un buen de esto de las bajadas, incluso le puedes poner hasta una horquilla de 80 mm. ( ¿ todavía se usan y las hay ?....) y le bajaras un centímetro .

Toma MUY EN CUENTA que el cuadro Juliana es una doble para xc , bajarle el standover resulta tambien en una baja de la altura del bottom bracket ( eje de centro ) si ya de por sí esa altura es específica para xc , si le bajas vas a estar golpeando los pedales con piedras y similares mas frecuentemente .

En la actualidad para comprar una bici no es ya tan necesario (excepto casos extremos )
ni el standover height ni el largo del tubo del asiento ( no el poste del asiento ) , es mas importante el largo del tubo superior (top tube lenght ) y el stack and reach .

Prueba tu bici tal como viene en la montaña, sube , baja etc. , y después nos comentas .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Mtb02 (Mar 25, 2010)

ritopc said:


> Pues solo queda probarla en el monte y ver realmente si crees que esta alta o no. Yo como recomendaciòn no buscaria una horquilla con bloqueo... la razon? simple, las bicis suben mejor cuando tienen traccion, y tienen mejor traccion cuando su suspension esta activa, no bloqueda. Te lo dice alguien que sube mucho (600 metros verticales por rodada) y con gran recorrido siempre activo (170mm). En los lugares tecnicos sube uno mas ràpido que los que llevan horquilla o suspensiones bloqueadas en bicis ligeras.
> 
> Pero bueno, para todo hay gustos y a lo mejor a ti te acomoda.


Si por supuesto, la checaré en Terraceria y ya veré, aunke debo confesar ke no soy nada extrema, aunke desde ke inicié en esto (2 años) siempre e usado con suspension blokeable, así fué como me acomodé pero seria cuestion de probar como me va.

Es ke estoy tan emocionada ke ya la vi con nuevos rines (blancos para ke ocmbine) y nuevos puños, y nueva tijera XD

Gracias Rito por tu asesoria


----------



## Mtb02 (Mar 25, 2010)

the last biker said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


2 grandes del foro han coincidido, probarla en la practica y dejarme de la teoria 

Gracias a los 2 y efectivamente es la talla mas chica por lo que el cuadro me queda perfecto e insisto el peso de la misma ni se diga 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

Veo que ya estás estrenando, congrats!

Déjame decirte que yo tampoco soy de la opinión de que le bajes la horquilla. La geometría de las Juliana/Superlight las hace un poco bajas de BB (el eje del pedal), entonces hoy me encuentro chocando con piedras que antes no chocaba en mi hardtail Nada de que preocuparse dado que es un poco de costumbre y otro poco que que sí tengo la horquilla de 120mm, pero además de eso bajar otro poco por el cambio de horquilla quizá me pareciera demasiado a menos que efectivamente ruedes caminos casi de terracería.

Quizá estamos en extremos opuestos de la balanza porque mi cuadro es L y yo peso 93Kg, pero creo que los "puntos débiles" de la bici son los mismos.

...Por cierto este puente de 3 días fue de 3 días de rordadas bastante buenas ...no acabo de estrenar esa bici :-D


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

Olvidé mencionar las bielas. Si tus bielas son de 170mm eso te dará MEDIO centímetro de ventaja sobre el piso (el estándar son 175). Eso para minimizar el golpeteo del pedal con los obstáculos.

Si pensaramos que el cambio de horquilla te diera 1cm de diferencia, eso te colocaría medio cm más bajo que mi experiencia personal... Los spacers en la horquilla quizá sean una buena solución.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Pruebala en el monte como te han dicho ya. Aparte, si desmontas en una bajada pronunciada, no habra standover que te salve (el piso empinado te quedara tan lejos que cuando logres apoyar, sera demasiado tarde).

Yo no perdi mi virginidad en la bici, pero casi me quedo sin futuros herederos en un desmonte similar, hay varios testigos en este foro... termine pegandome con el poste, asi que el standover era irrelevante.

El standover es muy util para manejar la bici, pero como te mencionaron, no pierdas el sueño en eso.

Deja la bici en 120mm y disfrutala. 

Si puedes desmontar como cartero, apoyandote en un pedal y sacando la pierna contraria por detras del asiento, mejor... es un poco incomodo, pero evita broncas con el standover.

En cuanto a las bielas de 170mm, para tu altura, supongo que estan bien pues el largo de la biela tambien depende de las medidas de tus piernas y eso. Pero tambien mueven tu centro de gravedad (la parte mas pesada de la bici) 5mm hacia arriba, lo cual puede ser en detrimento de la estabilidad. Es cuestion de preferencia personal y si puedes prueba con un juego barato de bielas. Yo no me acomode a las de 170mm y eso que no soy alto (1.75m)... preferi pegarle a los pedales o aprender el contrapedal (lo que no he logrado).


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> .....
> En cuanto a las bielas de 170mm, para tu altura, supongo que estan bien pues el largo de la biela tambien depende de las medidas de tus piernas y eso. Pero tambien mueven tu centro de gravedad (la parte mas pesada de la bici) 5mm hacia arriba, lo cual puede ser en detrimento de la estabilidad. Es cuestion de preferencia personal y si puedes prueba con un juego barato de bielas. Yo no me acomode a las de 170mm y eso que no soy alto (1.75m)... preferi pegarle a los pedales o aprender el contrapedal (lo que no he logrado).


Hmm.. en cuanto a la estabilidad, cuando es mas necesaria, que es en bajada, no creo que afecte la longitud de las bielas. Esto es por que las debes de llevar horizontal, asì que si llegaran a medir 100mm o 200mm en esa parte debe ser igual. Te debería afectar quizás en que unas bielas mas grandes van a hacer que apartes mas las piernas, pero en cuanto a que suben tu centro de gravedad, creo que ayudan a que haya menos impacto de los pedales con las piedras, o que te guste bajar pedaleando como loco.

p.d. Huy, si, eres re chaparrin con 1.75mts de altura....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hmm.. en cuanto a la estabilidad, cuando es mas necesaria, que es en bajada, no creo que afecte la longitud de las bielas. Esto es por que las debes de llevar horizontal, asì que si llegaran a medir 100mm o 200mm en esa parte debe ser igual. Te debería afectar quizás en que unas bielas mas grandes van a hacer que apartes mas las piernas, pero en cuanto a que suben tu centro de gravedad, creo que ayudan a que haya menos impacto de los pedales con las piedras, o que te guste bajar pedaleando como loco.
> 
> p.d. Huy, si, eres re chaparrin con 1.75mts de altura....


En curva llevas siempre una arriba y una abajo, igual cuando vas a traves de una pendiente (off camber)... que es cuando mas necesitas un centro bajo de gravedad. Igual pedaleando a baja velocidad en una subida tecnicona.

Estoy conciente que es cuestion de gustos, pero si ayuda un poco.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> En curva llevas siempre una arriba y una abajo, igual cuando vas a traves de una pendiente (off camber)... que es cuando mas necesitas un centro bajo de gravedad. Igual pedaleando a baja velocidad en una subida tecnicona.
> 
> Estoy conciente que es cuestion de gustos, pero si ayuda un poco.


Siempre? Yo casi siempre los uso igual. Como todo, depende de cada quien como ruede, pero yo creo que el poner las bielas para que pedalees mas cómodo es mejor a 5mm en el caso de que te guste bajar un pedal...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> En curva llevas siempre una arriba y una abajo, igual cuando vas a traves de una pendiente (off camber)... que es cuando mas necesitas un centro bajo de gravedad. Igual pedaleando a baja velocidad en una subida tecnicona.
> 
> Estoy conciente que es cuestion de gustos, pero si ayuda un poco.


Como diría Tacu... FAIL!!!!! jajajajaja si bien en curva llevas los pedales verticales, a mayor longitud del crank, mayor claridad con el piso... el pedal de adentro es el que va arriba. (eso te pasa por insinuar con tu comentario que soy un enano )

Del centro de gravedad... no soy experto, pero en la condición de arriba creo que es irrelevante para el centro de gravedad.

Yo la únicas ventajas que me puedo imaginar (solo he usado 170 toda mi vida y no he probado otras) es un mayor torque de usar mas largas, y mayor claridad al piso de usar unas cortas... pero en mi mente ganas mas con unos pedales delgados.. mayor claridad y mejor punto para ejercer fuerza en el pedal.

En fin... ya me voy a casa.. fue un buen día.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Siempre? Yo casi siempre los uso igual. Como todo, depende de cada quien como ruede, pero yo creo que el poner las bielas para que pedalees mas cómodo es mejor a 5mm en el caso de que te guste bajar un pedal...


Hijole, aqui si concuerdo con Warp, SIEMPRE llevas un pedal a desnivel en curvas, a menos que 1) la curva tenga un buen berm (de los cuales no hay muchos en nuestros lares), o 2) tomes las curvas no muy agresivas. De otra forma es necesario desnivelar los pedales. A mi por eso me cuestan mas trabajo las curvas a la derecha, no se me hace fácil hacer la transición para dejar el pie derecho arriba y tengo que bajar la velocidad o prepararme mucho tiempo antes.


----------



## spinerguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Mtb02 said:


> Si por supuesto, la checaré en Terraceria y ya veré, aunke debo confesar ke no soy nada extrema, aunke desde ke inicié en esto (2 años) siempre e usado con suspension blokeable, así fué como me acomodé pero seria cuestion de probar como me va.
> 
> Es ke estoy tan emocionada ke ya la vi con nuevos rines (blancos para ke ocmbine) y nuevos puños, y nueva tijera XD


Felicitaciones, la bici esta muy chula. :thumbsup:

Los rines no te recomendaría en el mismo color pues difícilmente los veras de este color jaja pero una tija en blanco si hace mucha diferencia (mi bici también es de cuadro color blanco). FSA tiene algunos modelos en acabado wet (glossy) q van muy bien.

De acuerdo con los comentarios anteriores sobre la suspensión, ya nos cuentas cuando la trastees un poco en los trails. Saludos.


----------

